# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Высокая кухня по-украински

## Irina

*Высокая кухня по-украински*

Европейские рестораны высокой кухни, обычно, очень  дорогие, и опробовать все шеф-поварские идеи клиенту не по карману. Для этого придумано дегустационное меню - когда  повар хочет представить гостям кулинарные шедевры во всем многообразии, он готовит небольшие порции, и вместо обычной троицы – закуска, горячее и десерт — появляется возможность отведать пять или шесть блюд. Наслаждение и восторг для гурмана.

Я однажды оказалась в таком  «мишленовском» ресторане во французской провинции Бордо, так там только масла  к хлебу подали 5 сортов!

Но вот уж не думала, что дегустационное меню попадется мне на Украине. При словосочетании «украинская кухня» у меня перед глазами встает сцена из старого советского фильма «Ночь перед Рождеством». Там осанистый казак Пузатый Пацюк обедал, а кузнец Вакула в изумлении наблюдал, как галушки сначала прыгали с тарелки в сметану, а потом летели казаку прямо в рот.

Замечательный знаток кулинарии Вильям Васильевич Похлебкин так описывал особенности украинской кухни: «Любимым и наиболее употребляемым продуктом служит свиное сало (оказывается, украинское казачество стало культивировать сало в 16-18 веке в пику «басурманам» — прим. автора).

Сало не только едят соленое, вареное, копченое, и жареное, на нем не только готовят, им не только шпигуют всякое несвиное мясо, где сало отсутствует, но и используют его даже в сладких блюдах, сочетая с сахаром и патокой.
Из овощей на первом месте стоит, конечно, свекла, которую можно считать национальным овощем и которую употребляют не только в свежем, но и в квашеном виде».

Казалось бы, украинские кулинарные традиции и высокая кухня совсем уж далеки друг от друга. Представляете – фрикасе из свеклы и бланманже из сала?  А  если вспомнить столы, которые  накрывают мои украинские друзья, то речь может идти не о манерной дегустации, а о том, чтобы выбраться из-за стола живым – так смачно и обильно они угощают.

Но, оказывается, есть на свете и высокая украинская кухня.

Поздней весной я оказалась в Киеве, когда там отмечали день города. На Крещатике и Майдане было полно народу, гремела музыка. Погода стояла солнечная и, хотя каштаны и сирень уже отцвели, зеленые киевские бульвары были необыкновенно хороши.

Именно в эти дни мне и удалось отведать дегустационное украинское меню. Было это в ресторане «Будьмо!», что в переводе на русский означает: «Ну, будем!». Просторный  ресторан расположен на улице академика Заболотного, его открыли еще в 1980 году, к Московской Олимпиаде. В это время в Киеве, как и в Ленинграде, проходили матчи футбольного турнира, и для спортсменов и гостей организовали новую культурную общепитовскую точку.

Я попала на обед, который хозяева ресторана устроили для делегации, приехавшей на День города. Потом выяснилось, что в «Будьмо!» регулярно проходят дегустации украинских блюд в стиле высокой кухни.

Подача блюд по-европейски элегантна, а сама еда – затейлива. Например, баклажанная икра в серебряной ложке или слоеный пирог из капустных листов.

Горячая закуска — коронные украинские вареники с квашеной капустой в количестве трех штук: тесто тончайшее, капуста мягчайшая. Домашняя колбаса, прижаренная (по-украински — «смажена») с луком в соусе из свежих томатов — три небольших кусочка «на зубок».

Без борща тоже не обошлось — горячий, плотный, он подавался в бульонной чашке с  миниатюрными пампушками. Конечно, и сало присутствовало — в виде тончайших лепестков, в сопровождении молоденькой картошки и малосольных огурцов. Мне показалось, что в Киеве они ароматнее и пикантнее, чем дома.

От горячего я отказалась — хотя в меню были котлеты «по-киевски» и баклажаны с курицей. А вот мимо десерта пройти не смогла. Это местный специалитет – блин с маком в густом сметанном соусе. Блины свернуты в тугие трубки, порезаны на небольшие кусочки и вставлены в  креманки со сладкой сметаной, как лесные пеньки. Очень интересный, не слишком сладкий на вкус десерт.

Запивали еду коронным напитком «Будьмо!» — салатным квасом.

Как рассказали, киевские друзья, дегустации по-украински придумал владелец ресторана, президент ассоциации ресторанного бизнесе Киева Исай Аврамович Фельдман, который работает в общественном питании еще с юности. После кулинарного училища он начинал с пирожков в столовой, а независимость Украины он встретил уже директором треста ресторанов и кафе Киева — трудно представить себе, какие возможности давала эта должность в советское время.

Но Исай Аврамович и в новые времена не потерялся, потому что специалист классный. Лозунг его заведений: «Второго шанса произвести хорошее первое впечатление не бывает!!!» Кстати, он консультировал организаторов московского ресторана украинской кухни «Шинок» и даже отправил туда в командировку одного из своих поваров. Безусловно, сейчас «Шинок» — один из лучших национальных ресторанов в столице. От тамошних вареников с вишней  с ума можно сойти — так много и вкусно.

В Петербурге тоже есть украинские рестораны, но подлинный вкус этой кухни, все-таки, можно ощутить только в доме, в компании настоящих украинцев. И очень правильно выпить под сало рюмку горилки, хрустнуть огурцом, почти обжечься наваристым борщом, наесться колбасы от пуза и затянуть что-нибудь украинское. Уж две-три строчки на этом певучем языке знает любой.

Светлана Смоленская
*
P.S. Прилагаю рецепт фирменного салатного кваса, выведанный в «Будьмо!»:
*
На 3 литра кваса необходимо:

200 г. листьев салата

100 г. укропа

3 зубчика чеснока

Четверть буханки темного хлеба

2.5 литра кипяченой воды (30 С)

1 ч. ложка лимонной кислоты

Сахарный песок и соль по вкусу

В трехлитровую банку положить нарезанный салатный лист, укроп, мелко рубленый чеснок. Добавить соль, сахар, лимонную кислоту и залить теплой кипяченой водой. Хлеб завернуть в марлю и опустить в банку. Закрыть крышкой и оставить в теплом месте на трое суток. Когда квас будет готов, вынуть хлеб и, если потребуется, «дозаправить» напиток сахаром, солью и лимонной кислотой. Хранить в холодильнике.

----------

